
Show HN: Clojure in the Open – simple tasks from open-source projects - goldfeld
http://www.longstorm.org/weekly/cito/1/
======
ciniglio
This is a really cool idea, and I like the newsletter layout. My only critique
is that it's not immediately clear what the site is for, and the paragraph
that spells it out (top-left), is not in a position that I would tend to read
first (I went logo then skim "Art of the Propogator" quote). It may be worth
considering giving that paragraph a more prominent place, at least for the
first few editions (or maybe just the web version, since presumably people
know why they gave you their email address).

~~~
spacemanmatt
Seconded: I just fell into the same UX faster than I could even think. Much
agreed about the masthead space -- I was visually expecting that paragraph to
introduce the site.

This really looks like something I'll include in my regular Clojure reading!

~~~
goldfeld
That's great feedback from both of you, I'm changing that up though it's
tricky due to all the media queries and the columns matching up in size, but
I'm almost done with this and other improvements. Thanks!

------
csdrane
Maybe it's just me, but I find the site difficult to view due to the light
contrast.

~~~
elwell
Run this in your console:

    
    
      $('.navigation').css('background', '#222');

~~~
fantispug
Thanks! If it wasn't for this I would have given up on this site for being
unreadable.

------
MBlume
This is a fantastic idea, I really like it.

Any chance I could subscribe through RSS instead of e-mail?

~~~
goldfeld
Thanks for reminding of RSS, I'll include it soon enough.

------
devty
Thanks for sharing - I wonder if there are sites like this for other
languages?

------
VLM
Looks good. I'm a content over style guy so I didn't mind palest of pink on
white background.

I signed up. I see you mailchimp, just like def newsletter.

Compare and contrast with Normand's weekly "clojure gazette" or "def
newsletter" which have very similar at first glance biz models. I think I know
the difference, but you should probably talk about it on your site.

------
jebber
Very cool! Now we have a great way of answering that all too common question
on the Clojure group, "how do I find a project to contribute to?"

------
dopamean
This is great. I'd like a lower contrast version though. I have a bit of
trouble reading it.

